# ne pas être en reste



## Laina

"Pour ce qui est de l'engagement social et politique, les documentaires ne sont pas en reste avec Enron : the Smartest Guys in the Room, d'Alex Gibney"

-Est-ce que "en reste" dans ce phrase indique quelquechose comme : these documentaries are nothing compared with... ?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## hiwelcome

suggestion:
en reste: are not left behind..
              have play an an important part..


----------



## Laina

Ok, so it's saying that the documentaries have not left "Enron" behind, ie, Enron is just as impacting as they are?

Thanks!


----------



## Tresley

I am having problems translating the following sentence for my work. It appears in a technical document about videos.

"Le VID 7272B n'est pas *en reste côté* vidéo, loin de là: norme de cryptage vidéo, technologie pour un rendu vidéo de qualité TV, interface utilisateur conviviale ... etc etc"

My attempt:

The VID 7272B is not *just a *video, far from it: video encryption standards, technology to produce TV quality pictures, user friendly interface ... etc etc

Can anyone explain to me what *'en reste'* means please? Also, does *'côté'* in the sentence mean 'side' or 'edge' or 'position' or what??. I am at a total loss with the start of the whole thing really. Please help.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

The VID 7272B is not to be outdone as far as video is concerned either (hope this makes sense ...)


----------



## Tresley

Thanks Jean-Michel, I understand better now. 

However, I still can't work out how all the words fit together to mean 'is not to be outdone'.

At least I know what it means now, that's the main thing. Thank you.


----------



## Cath.S.

_En reste_ is an idiom, Tresley, Jean-Michel's translation is good but I find it hard to explain why en reste means what it does.
Côté vidéo = sur le plan de la vidéo, pour la vidéo, au niveau de la vidéo.


----------



## Tresley

Merci Egueule, je comprend beaucoup beaucoup mieux maintenant. Donc, peut-on également exprimer la phrase ainsi:

'Comme vidéo, le VID7272B n'est pas en reste, loin de là' 

ce qui rend la traduction anglaise comme:

'As a vidéo the VID7272B is lacking nothing, far from it'

How does that sound?


----------



## Cath.S.

Your translation seems quite good.


> As a vidéo the VID7272B is lacking nothing, far from it'


----------



## zam

Tresley said:
			
		

> Le VID 7272B n'est pas *en reste côté* vidéo, loin de là


 
I'd say:

As a video, the VID is no slouch either

OR

...doesn't lag behind in terms of performance/of its features


----------



## polaire

zam said:
			
		

> is no slouch either


Great expression to know, but too informal for the apparent context.   (Just in case the original poster doesn't grasp the distinction.)


----------



## Tresley

Thanks Polaire, 

I know what English register to use when writing my translations. Zam's efforts have helped me to understand the meaning completely. The fact that he (as well as Jean-Michel) both wrote 'either' at the end of their translations, makes me think that I ought to think of a good English phrase in the correct register with 'either' written at the end.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tresley

What about this as a translation:

'As a video, the VID 7272B does not lag behind the times, far from it' etc etc


----------



## zam

polaire said:
			
		

> Great expression to know, but too informal for the apparent context.  (Just in case the original poster doesn't grasp the distinction.)


 
Polaire, in the UK, where I’ve lived since I was 7 (and I’m not far off collecting my free bus pass !), the phrase ‘is no slouch either’ is routinely used in technical/hi-fi/gizmo magazines and the like. In other words, right up Tresley’s street, as she seemed to be translating a review from one such mag (see original post). It really is standard techie-speak in the UK, but maybe not so in the US.
Below are several examples fished out of Google, there are 1000’s of similar ones available if you enter any such term (plasma screen, camcorder, etc.) + ‘is no slouch either’ 




> *Camcorder reviews, comparisons, articles, ratings & buyers guides. ... The 2.5" 5400 rpm hard drive is no slouch either. Many small hard drives revolve at ... *
> *www.videomaker.com/article/12312 - 40k - 4 Jun 2006*
> 
> *a good fit for it's price point, and the 7800 GTX 512 is no slouch either. ... AtBatt.com offers extended camcorder batteries for major brands such as ...
> www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2607 - 35k -
> 
> Digital Cameras Home, Digital Camera Forums and Links, About The Imaging Resource and ...
> The DPS-9000 is no slouch when it comes to power capacity either. ...
> www.imaging-resource.com/ACC1.HTM - 39k - 4 Jun 2006 -
> *


----------



## polaire

You're right.  It's a review.  I read it too quickly.  Thanks.


----------



## prot

Hello everyone, 
I'm looking for a translation of the expression *ne pas être en reste*, which roughly means not to be left behind, to have the same level of... Is there any idiomatic expression for that in English? Thanks a lot


----------



## sound shift

I think this corresponds with various expressions; the choice will depend on the context. […]


----------



## Thomas Tompion

A bit more context might help.  The expression can mean _not to be outdone_.


----------



## SL1993

Le clair de lune était au rendez-vous et les étoiles n’étaient pas en reste.

J'ai cette sentence dans mon livre que je suis entrain d'ecrire et j'aimerai la traduire en anglais.  Pouvez-vous, s'il vous plait me donner quelques idees etc.


----------



## NemoNobody

Bienvenue sur le forum ...
"n’étaient pas en reste" : were not lagging behind.


----------



## cropje_jnr

"... and the stars weren't half bad either" (?)


----------



## bonjour_nz

Could you perhaps provide the previous sentence and the sentence following to give some context as to the 'mood' of the sentence?


----------



## Emmanue11e

Here is a sentence for some context:

VV Brown, M.I.A., Florence & the Machine... la Grande-Bretagne n'est pas en reste, niveau chanteuses excentrico-pop.

If "not to be outdone" is appropriate I'd also suggest "can't be beat".


----------



## sound shift

I think it depends on whether a comparison is being made here. If the UK is being compared to a country mentioned earlier in the text, "can't be beat" would not fit, I feel.


----------



## SL1993

Thank you everyone, I appreciated your help and I'm sure I'll have some more questions as I get in to this translation.


----------



## retriever gal

Hi forum!

anyone got a good translation of *ne pas être en reste :
*
context : good ratings for wines in a list and here's the phrase in french :

Le Médoc n'est pas en reste

My try : the Médoc (wines) have also been well noted....
*the same goes for *the Médoc (wines)

what do you think? I can't say 'not been ignored here as it's a very positive thing.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Médoc wines have also been well noted
or
The same goes for Médoc wines.

As for which of your two sentences, which are both good as far as I can tell, it all depends on the tone of the text. The second is far more informal, and I would probably use the conservative option (the first).

Hope this helps,
Marina


----------



## franc 91

the wines of the Médoc have just as much to offer as the other wine-growing areas


----------



## retriever gal

thanks both of you for your help : I'm going for 'the same goes for' as it's quite an informal article.


----------



## esteban

In order to translate "ne pas être en reste", you may also consider the option "do not fall of the mark" (though it may be a bit too informal to fit your context...).


esteban


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

How do you translate this into English?

_J'ai besoin de sensualité, de sentiments, de fantasmes, de découverte... Le psychologique occupe une place importante même si le corps n'est pas en reste._

Does it mean "même si les besoins du corps sont répondus"?

Even if the the body's needs are met?

I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Even if the body is no different / even if the same goes for the body / even if that's also true of the body.


----------



## pointvirgule

To simplify:_
The psychological aspect is important, though the body is too.
_


----------



## AtomicWombat

Hi there,

I am struggling with the translation of the phrase "ne pas être en reste". The context is an article about organic farming and the differences in regulations between organic farmers and larger, more industrial methods of farming. I apologise for the length of this excerpt but it is very difficult to give the context without it!

"Et pourtant, les constraintes pour obtenir un label (le Label rouge, par exemple) sont bien moins fortes et n'offrent que de vagues garanties d'authenticité par rapport au sceau AB qui, lui, fait l'objet d'une certification rigoureuse: chaque agriculteur est contrôlé au moins une fois par an, et les industriels *ne sont pas en reste*. Ils doivent declarer les jours où ils produisent bio et fait l'objet de visites inopinées".

I am confused at the mention of both "chaque agriculteur" and "les industriels" - do they both refer to the organic farmers? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Itisi

It means that the industrial farmers don't get away more lightly than the organic farmers in terms of inspections.


----------



## wildan1

In this context, perhaps _...and industrial producers don't have an easier time of it._


----------



## wendyredredrobin

Re Esteban's contribution, it should be "do not fall short of the mark"


----------

